# Horse abuse



## child in time

We all know that there are so much people who doesn't care for their horses, and also lot of people train and treat their horses for some disciplines wich are not so lovely...but they think that they are doing great things.
So I have attached some of the videos and pictures of horse slaughter and abusing...
If you know about some cases, please share it with us if it's not a secret, cause this world need a change...

WARNING!!! WARNING!!! DON'T WATCH THIS IF YOU ARE SENSITIVE, OR YOU CAN'T STAND WATCHIN' CRUELTY ON ANIMALS!!!

http://www.walkinonranch.com/CNN.html
something about Tennessee walking horse, it's been long ago but situation isn't any better today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFQYHuVihZw
http://www.videotiger.com/horseracingvideo.shtml
That beautiful creatures, thoroughbreds, are in most cases fated on this...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=402170923397864269
On my shame this is in my country...


----------



## child in time

On one forum this is called art photography.


----------



## kristy

Thank you. These are fantastic examples.

These make me so shameful and angry.


----------



## child in time

It's sadly to live in this world of pain and frustrations.


----------



## kristy

I know, I know.
In the first video discussing TN Walking Horse cruelity, it showed several typical attitudes abusers have. There was one guy that spoke as if everything he did was justifiable to his horses because it made him happy. He said (not a direct quote) that if a man is having a good fun, time, then there is nothing wrong with the situation. He brushed the chains and 3 to 4 pound weights off his shoulders like it was nothing. No respect.. just as long as the man riding is happy. He probably doesn't even treat women equally. So barbaric. :roll:
I mean, I know that animals are not completely equal.. the way I treat my best human friend and my horse are different. (I'm better to my horse..) But I DO believe in giving animals respects and rights.. I think everyone should obey some sort of moral law amoungst animals.. let alone horses. 
And the THREATS?! Rediculous. The people that stood strong in their beliefs and kept pursueing animal rights regardless of the many MANY threats - are my heros.  :!:


----------



## sparky

Its so sad to see animal cruelty.


----------



## child in time

It's sad but it's reallity


----------



## Skippy!

I had to get into the Walking Horse industry for a while.. as the guy who owned the property i lived on for two years needed someone to green break the horses (not train, just get them saddle broke)

The thing I learned.. is money is everything. A horse that is clearly sored will pass the vet test with flying colors if the handler slips the vet a couple 100's.

Its disgusting.

This one guy I knew was a multi-million dollar member of the TWH industry. He had this one field on this property where he put the horses he "didnt like"

He would not feed them, and would only water them if he remembered to. Of course, they were for sale.. but all were 5,000 dollars.. no less. I saw one emaciated horse back there i fell in love with. He hated her. Threw rocks at her, kicked her, etc.. she was skin and bones, heaving, and covered in scars on her coronet bands and the hairs on the top of her tail were white from the brace. I offered to take her, and he said "5,000 no less" I said how emaciated she was, and that she wasnt worth more than 25 dollars, and he said "5,000 no less"

So i called the Humane Society... He paid them off.

When I called them back saying the horse was still there, they said "The horse had food and water, and his vet said she was under his care" Bull-crap. She wasnt. So i set out the next day to take photographs of her... but she was gone.

She died.

*sighs*

To them, Walking Horses are like Cars. You can let a car sit for a few months, then drive it like nothing was wrong. You cant do the same with horses.

I hope he rots x_x


----------



## child in time

Poor animals!  I'm so sad. poor animals, they didn't done anything wrong, they only live.


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses

thats horrible, that stuff always makes me tear up..... I just want to buy all of them.


----------



## barnrat

stupid people.........stupid people.............stupid people..........stupid people............GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH
How angry can I get.......! :x :evil: :x :evil: :x :evil: :x :evil: 


Makes me sad....


----------



## Sally

*Protect horses*

www.ihwt.ie 

...its a nice little organizatioin I found.. a nice interesting read.


----------



## jumpingqueen

How sick, are some people? Geez, that is truly horrible, the way some people treat animals! What nerve! :roll:


----------



## Crazy Horse

Hi this is Crazy Horse's brother. I walked in on her while she was watching the videos and I just want to say how I feel about all this.

:x I am truly disgusted, angered, upset and outraged by this! I'm not the biggest horse fan, but after seeing those videos I am shocked at that there are still idiots out there that treat animals like toys or bank cards. The worst part was seeing that man tear apart that horse in that YouTube video. It's absolutely sickening and I am absolutely appaled! The sad thing is that I actually saw people sticking up for the horse racing industry in the comments for that video. *I WAS CRYING WHILE I WAS WATCHING IT.* The TWH video was just as appauling. Those evil b*******s, I hope they burn in Heck for their evil doings :evil: .

I swear, I will never bet on a horse again. And neither will my friends and family if I have anything to do with it. That horse on the Google video... bleck, it's... so horrible to see such a poor animal rotting away like that. And the VideoTiger video is just even more horrible, it just shows how sick people's sense of humour is. Oh, and this picture - 










Is one of the most horrendous pictures I have ever, ever, EVER seen, I'm sorry I had to post it again. It just shows how money-hungry some people in this world is. It's always money money money with those people, they don't give a crap about the future of the young people, only themselves. I am showing anyone I can these videos, and I'll make sure they don't bet on horses anymore. This horrible killing, torturing and cruelty MUST end, or we're going to be in a world where children, women, babies, everything and anything are raced and killed just as horses are now.

Its Crazy Horse now..
I feel the same way as my brother except I cant put it into words because Ill probally get sick or cry my head off if I think about it again


----------



## Friesian Mirror

I had to stop the YouTube video, then watch the rest later, and I still almost couldn't watch it......THAT WAS HORRIBLE. I'll never watch horse racing again. I couldn't see the other's, I couldn't get them to play, I just can't belive the things people do :evil: :evil:


----------



## Crazy Horse

I agree with you! It unbeliveable, it's so BAD.


----------



## Friesian Mirror

I honestly just can't belive some people.....What I don't understand is HOW can you do that?


----------



## Crazy Horse

How thay could do that and not feel bad AND also how thay can get away with it it's SO crule!!! It makes me sick thinkjng about it!!


----------



## alucard

As much as we all hate animal cruelty, it will never stop. That's the most unfortunate thing too. Everytime I see something like those videos, I always want to do the same thing to the people that they are doing to the horses. Or do it to their children.....As horrible as that is, it really makes me angry.  

What I do (since I can only afford one horse!) is love her and take awesome care of her till she dies. No matter what. I've shown my boyfriend Sean some of the videos of horse abuse and even though were both poor college kids, he made a promise to me that no matter what we would NEVER sell Bonny for anything. There would always be another way to get around debt. Thankfully we've never come even CLOSE to even considering anything that drastic....sorry to share that, but it makes me really happy....And yeah, I do plan on having miss Bonny till she dies. I hate it when people say that they've "outgrown" their horses. BULL. That's a poor excuse for their laziness and selfishness.....

I think I'll go out to the stables and hug my horse now.


----------



## Giddy-up

I can`t believe what can happen to these beatiful creatures who only do what we ask of them. It just makes me so mad to see these things happening.


----------



## bolly

This is why i take in rescue horses! So kind people can own horses, and not the nasty kind x


----------



## meggymoo

That was so so horrible.... 

 I'm speechless, I mean I know it goes on, but until you've actually seen it, it doesn't quite sink in...

Those poor poor horses!


----------



## tumai

:evil: :evil: :evil: Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
unfortunately this happens everywhere, even in New Zealand.


----------



## Juptier

people make me so mad when they abuse animals!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :x :x :x :x 
I turned in a man that owned two horses because they didn't have water it was 100 degrees really SC summers are HOT! they had no food no room to run or walk and they were very dirty the city took the horses and the man bought more and the city took those too he is not allowed to have horse unless the city aproves it now i don't think he likes me  but he has no right to treat them that way  8)


----------



## equinelove

I didn't watch them all, I only watched the twh one and half of the youtube one. I could't stand the cruelty. Once I saw one where there was a truck pulling a trailer full of horses on their way to an auction on the highway, it crashed and started rolling and was very disturbing. I hate animal cruelty. Profit is not a reason to own any animal!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Well, I'm not saying this so you can go to it but you may if you want to. 
The topic i posted on horse health is named Drought in Australia and such poor poor horses!
It has about a vet (well, she thinks shes a vet anyway) who has 20 dogs and 20 horses. The horses are in very bad condition. You can see their rib bones!  :evil: 

I feel so sorry for them. And the video with the pony and the bar. :shock: I'm speechless about that! A few weeks ago. A man girlfriend had a couple of horses and over night wood stakes were thrown at them. The horses couldn't go anywhere because the had a special exhibit (which was big enough for the animals to fit in) which the get put in at night. The man dissopointed and said it's very silly that people have nothing better to do then to then to entertain themselves then by hurting poor horses. (Not a direct quote)


So if you want more just go to that topic.


----------



## squeakcurly

I watched the horse racing video. I can't believe all the things horses have to go through just for our entertainment....


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Some horses that have come of the track because their to slow get slaughtered!  Can you believe it? They get slaughtered just because their to slow. I feel so soory for them. But some of the horses get sold for normall hacking. SO it's not always bad. :?


----------



## mandyy4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tzg-zpXik6U

One of the worst videos I've ever watched


----------



## meggymoo

mandyy4 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tzg-zpXik6U
> 
> One of the worst videos I've ever watched


     Why? Why? Why?

How can this cruelty be allowed????


----------



## bolly

Im horrified about that video from mandyyy4! Im disgusted to know that sort of sport could involve horses. And that that sort of sport goes on at all full stop! x


----------



## xkatex

I must say the Rodeo video really tweeked a nerve. Its very appauling to see what entertains some people. But with the horse racing. Im sorry to go against the grain but I have harness racers(standardbreds) and not all come to a grissly end. Im not very educated about thoroughbred racing as it isnt very popular in this area but to be honest, generally most races horses are treated better then show horses. 

In every equine sport, there is a risk of injury. Why bad mouth horse racing when a horse is as easily injured in show jumping? Yes Ive bared witness to falls in the harness racing industry, ive also seen falls in show jumping. 


Guarentee the same thing happens in other equine sports. But not everyone in horse racing is the bad guy. We never use a single drug on our horses unless you consider electolytes as bad? 

Ive been on youtube and have seen comments bad mouthing horse racing....to be honest that really plucks at the nerves. Not all horses come to the "tragic" ending. Now as i understand, horses generally race longer in harness racing then in thoroughbred. We have one mare who started as a two year old and was retired at 11 and bred.....never lame....never sick...loved her job. 

Generally speaking most horses love their jobs...even the racers. You can tell when they come around that final turn and grab hold of the bit and use their speed and power to win...yes they know when they win...they know when they loose. Just like you see those horses fly towards the jumps and soar...they love their job.

You dont see people protesting football or rugby...grant it not many people die but they are rough sports. A horse can tell you when they are finished. Any somewhat savvy horse owner can tell.

Basically all Im saying is...before you bash down horse racing....look at other horse sports before you state your opinion. There is risk in any horse sport...yes some horses come to a bad end...but not all. Please look at both sides of the fence before you decide to jump.


----------



## luv

what are they doing in the photo with the horse, where it
looks like pile of stuffed is on horse crate?


----------



## PoptartShop

Ugh.
 How horrible...really.
I know, people do so much BAD for the money. It's terrible...poor horses!!!!!
It's ridiculous. If they'd only stop & think. 
Well, at least everyone here on this forum actually cares about their horses & would never do such a thing.
Horrible videos...& that picture, I have no comment.
Ugh!! This stuff bugs me soooo much, I wish we could stop animal abuse FOREVER!!!! 
But it seems as though nothing works.


----------



## keithturner

I would rathar enjoy seeing a video where a horse is being mistreated and then the horse crushing someone's face in that is mistreating the horse. This really angers me!!! I must say that I am kind of glad I have never seen this in person... I might end up in jail if I ever see someone doing this to a horse.

I have a .270 and a 30.06. I have come to the conclusion that there are only two ways someone would get shot. Mess with my kids or mess with my horses...


----------



## alucard

I'm going to state what I stated in another forum....

horses are not deer. They are not built to jump like deer. PERIOD. Making horses jump huge heights is cruel because it destroys their joints. I think that steeplechasing is cruel. Show jumping is not very nice either. I think that horse racing is cruel (when you race babies and throw them away when their 4)

I think that most rodeo events are cruel. Bucking horses and wild horse races are a cruel joke. People on good ranches NEVER treat their animals that way. I've worked on several. 

Horse abuse is cruel, and there's nothing that you can do to stop it entirely. It's sad, but it's true.


----------

